# Kayak Trailer size



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I am looking for a smaller kayak trailer to haul my Hobie Outback. I am running out of storage in my garage. Can you guys get me some measurements of your trailers? I am thinking a jet ski trailer may be what I need.

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I just went and bought a 4x8 utility trailer at harbor freight for $250. Made a rack out of 2x's and spare carpet to haul two, over under. Very easy to do and use by myself. My kayak is 12' and fits on there just fine. Will put a flag on the back just to cover myself is all. 

I just didn't feel like buying used, and a two yak trailer is pretty pricey.

Also, for storage, they fold up and can be tucked away by simply pulling a couple of pins.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> I just went and bought a 4x8 utility trailer at harbor freight for $250. Made a rack out of 2x's and spare carpet to haul two, over under. Very easy to do and use by myself. My kayak is 12' and fits on there just fine. Will put a flag on the back just to cover myself is all.
> 
> I just didn't feel like buying used, and a two yak trailer is pretty pricey.
> 
> Also, for storage, they fold up and can be tucked away by simply pulling a couple of pins.


And if you don't have a truck, then that will give you a way to haul larger items. I used to have one of those trailers. Not the greatest trailer, but it'll do well. I most of them have around a 1000 lb capacity or more. If I end up getting another one, I want to make a longer tongue. That'll help with backing it up.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

whitey7 said:


> And if you don't have a truck, then that will give you a way to haul larger items. I used to have one of those trailers. Not the greatest trailer, but it'll do well. I most of them have around a 1000 lb capacity or more. If I end up getting another one, I want to make a longer tongue. That'll help with backing it up.


Exactly. I pull it with just a lil 4cyl 5 speed. But it's solely for kayaks for me. So, trailer weight included, fully loaded, I'm lookin at a total towing weight of probably around 500lbs at the most. Plus I don't even have to take the kayaks off the trailer to store if I don't want to, which is a big plus.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

When did you break down and get a kayak Night? Let alone two?? I'm hitting Hudson tomorrow if your ready! I have a double kayak trailer that was made by a friend of mine to pull an outback and a pro angler. I don't think its in great shape, haven't used it in two years. I know the wiring has been chowed on by squirrels but I'll sell it to you for almost nothing if you can come get it......Maumee oh.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Bassthumb said:


> When did you break down and get a kayak Night? Let alone two?? I'm hitting Hudson tomorrow if your ready! I have a double kayak trailer that was made by a friend of mine to pull an outback and a pro angler. I don't think its in great shape, haven't used it in two years. I know the wiring has been chowed on by squirrels but I'll sell it to you for almost nothing if you can come get it......Maumee oh.


Hi there, i was wondering if you still had that kayak trailer and if it was still for sale? I am from Akron area..... Thank you


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, again wiring is chowed on by squirrels and its sat for 3 years so not sure about the shape its in.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

I like my 12' trailer form Tractor Supply...not fee but it's light and very handy for other things, 13" tires have held up well. I pull it with a Subaru Forester.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.maloneautoracks.com/
Malone makes some nice stuff at a much more reliable price than Yakima or Thule


----------

